# Too Much?!?!?! I think Not!



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok.. Well I ordered a banner to hang in my shed because I thought it was cool, and maybe it would motivate me to become more creative! BUT,,, I want it modified.. I am limited to my computer skills and I want a slingshot on the banner.. Like a slingshot frame extending from the lower right side of the frame from behind the words - up, and bands pulling a pouch and ball through the background at an angle to the bottom left side of the frame.. If someone can do this let me know.. I can email the native image to you so it can be modified.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My friend's dad owns a shop near me that does stuff like this:

"Castle Banner & Sign"

Castlebannersign.com
(716)892-8666

...Guy's name is Lamont; he does good work, & will have you laughing your ass off.


----------

